# How to get binary format of a sound file?



## dilipvarma (Jan 16, 2007)

i just wanted to know how can i get the binary format of a wav file i.e sound file using any programming language like C. Please help me i want that to use in some software development.


----------



## shantanu (Jan 16, 2007)

A vERY NICE QUESTION FIRST TIME I SAW... GOOD 

download a software that is knows as BINARY HEX EDITOR AND OPEN YOUR FILE IN IT YOU WILL SEE THE BINARY CODES


----------



## dilipvarma (Jan 28, 2007)

I am very thankful to ur reply but i actually i wan to compare one sound file to another in a some programming language. so if u have any idea please help me. 
  Another thing i wanted to ask is whether the code given by the binary converter is the actual way in which the sound file is stored in our system with the addresses same as given in the file in the converter?


----------

